# Endurance saddle..question on seat size



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I was told that the endurance saddles aren't actually that comfy...


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

You measure like a western saddle, to the back of the pommel.

Treeless saddles do not fit any horse. They will fit a wider variety of horses, but they are not a one-size-fits-all solution.

With treeless saddles, your pad is as important as your saddle. It's very important to get a saddle pad that is specifically made for treeless saddles. You need the pad to create stability and weight distribution. I have two treeless saddles and I use Skito pads with them. It works very nicely.

Also, do not look twice at cheap treeless saddles. They are dangerous and can be uncomfortable for the horse. Stay away from saddles made by Maya, Hilason, Sydney Saddleworks, and any "no-name" treeless saddle. These are all low quality Asian made saddles.

Good treeless brands include Bob Marshall, Circle Y, Barefoot, Sensation, Freeform, Bandos (runs SMALL!), Ghost, Torsion, Heather Moffett, Ansur, Black Forest, TreeFree, StarTrekk, MacKinder, Kuda, Rebecca Softrider, and Ez Fit. I have a Bob Marshall and a Black Forest.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

hey thanks! I saw some nice bob marshall ones. I might stick with a tree though if it's not for all types of horses as I would order online.My horse is a semi quarter size.

Really? I would think endurance saddles since they are made for ..well endurance races and such.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Most endurance riders spend a great deal of the time trotting and they basically just stand in the stirrups . This is the way the Monghols ride , too.
I have an endurance saddle but it does't fit anyone I know. (horse) . It is comfortable, but shallow and not all that supportive


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Gidget said:


> Really? I would think endurance saddles since they are made for ..well endurance races and such.


haha same, but I went to an endurance ride yesterday and asked about them (as I am thinking of getting into the sport as well) and the people I asked said they weren't that comfy.
Maybe there different over here though so not to sure.
I just rode in my all purpose.
But people were riding in western, stock all different saddles.

It may be stricter over there, not to sure but here its pretty casual.
You probably could of gone bareback if you wanted (but who would want to ride 10km bareback lol)


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

hahaha,heck no! not bareback.I can only do that for an hour max as I tend to tense one leg up more than the other if I'm bareback and then I get really bad pain on one side O.O shame.

Well I have came across some that I am going to look at and also some western saddles. I just am looking for something for the trails since I wouldn't want to take off in a bolt in an english saddle as I am new and I have a feeling I would fall and kill myself more in an english saddle than if there was a horn or pommel keeping me more secured.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Endurance saddles, if well made, ARE much more comfortable than regular saddles. People sit in them for 100 mile rides...they have to be. I've even competed in a 50mile in one of the cheaper ones (Hilason to be specific) and was not sore at all. I rode for 3 hours in a regular western saddle yesterday (a NICE one, just not for endurance) and my back and butt have not stopped hurting...I'm in SOO much pain! Now, that's unusual for me. I ride competitive trail and when it's nice out I ride 2-4 hours at least every other day. I don't have any pain bareback or in endurance saddles.

A basic rule of thumb for treeless saddles, is that they are not good for a horse with high withers. They will put too much weight on the withers, and that's bad for obvious reasons. Other than that, they will fit. They don't have a tree, so they don't have their own shape. Therefore, they can't really be the "wrong size", they could just be the wrong type of saddle. That being said, not everybody likes them. They do lack support, and can feel unstable at first. You'll feel more stable if you get one with a suede type seat, or if you use a sheepskin cover to keep your butt in place. Treeless can be slippery otherwise. You should try one out from a local tack shop if you can, and see how it works for you. If you like it, order one online 

OH! Also, something to remember in a trail saddle, it to get one that has a low horn or no horn. I don't mean english, because you already stated that wouldn't be comfortable for you...but one that has a horn can be bad when you need to lean over the horse's neck and you get gutted


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Amlalriiee said:


> Endurance saddles, if well made, ARE much more comfortable than regular saddles. People sit in them for 100 mile rides...they have to be. I've even competed in a 50mile in one of the cheaper ones (Hilason to be specific) and was not sore at all. I rode for 3 hours in a regular western saddle yesterday (a NICE one, just not for endurance) and my back and butt have not stopped hurting...I'm in SOO much pain! Now, that's unusual for me. I ride competitive trail and when it's nice out I ride 2-4 hours at least every other day. I don't have any pain bareback or in endurance saddles.
> 
> A basic rule of thumb for treeless saddles, is that they are not good for a horse with high withers. They will put too much weight on the withers, and that's bad for obvious reasons. Other than that, they will fit. They don't have a tree, so they don't have their own shape. Therefore, they can't really be the "wrong size", they could just be the wrong type of saddle. That being said, not everybody likes them. They do lack support, and can feel unstable at first. You should try one out from a local tack shop if you can, and see how it works for you. If you like it, order one online


 
Thanks!

You know my friend as a treeless english saddle.
My horse has very very small withers..she is pretty mutton withered so saddles tend to slide when you mount from the ground UNLESS you girth her up insanely.


----------

